# Boxwood issues



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Any idea whats going on with my boxwood?


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd suspect either overwatering or possibly spider mites.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I would doubt overwatering, as the other 5 get the same amount and they are healthy.

If spider mites, will bifen get them?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

The entire plant seems ill. Looks like boxwood blight. Its wiped out most of them around here.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks @****o1 
Is there a remedy, or just tear it out and replace?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I think its a tear out but not replace. If you replace with another boxwood, it'll just die too.

I had 5 boxwoods succumb and just resigned myself to no more boxwoods.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Looks like blight, once you have it you can only manage it rather than eradicate. The spores get everywhere.

Cut out the infection, treat with a foliar fertiliser for boxwood and remember to use disinfectant in your bucket of water and dip the shears in regularly when cutting, a few drops of bleach or specific disinfectant for plants. Cover the ground with sheets or cardboard when cutting to avoid the infected leaves dropping.

Check out this guy's blog https://jamestodman.com/blog/how-to-manage-box-blight/


----------

